# 1940's Schwinn New WOrld Racer or frankenbike?



## Cheezer (Mar 27, 2014)

I picked up this Schwinn New World today. I'm not sure if this was a cruiser or a racer or the year, maybe someone on here can educate me?
All of the other's i've seen on here the labels on lower bar say New World, this one say's "The World"?
Has a Bendix coaster brake, but also front and rear caliper brakes?
Has a shifter on the stem, but i don't see where it would of connected?
Drop bars, racing pedals, and no fenders seem consistent for a racer ?
Has an integral seatpost clamp so prewar i assume but the serial number is I37296 below the crankset so determining year seems tough?
Rear rim is Araya and front is Schwinn, both 27", again i can't find anything about 27" wheels except this one?
Seat say's Gran Tour, have no idea of age but it looks comfy?
It also has a 52 t crank, it seems like skip tooth or 46T is more appropriate for this bike?
If you have any info to help fill in the blanks then let me know, thanks.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 27, 2014)

Probably a Frankenbike with lots of neat parts on it.  I have a very similar one I built out of a prewar New World.  Roger


----------



## tbone (Mar 27, 2014)

looks like a "world" frame
http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/MODELS/World Sport.html

new world badge

and those pedals look pretty old.


----------



## vincev (Mar 27, 2014)

Definately a frankenbike. Some of the parts are from late 60's or 70's


----------



## jpromo (Mar 27, 2014)

Frame, fork and stem are original Schwinn New World; serial puts it at late 1941, early 1942. The chainring is from a Monark and the rest looks like it came from a 60s-70s 10-speed of some sort. They may have had a Schwinn rear wheel with a 5-speed cassette on at one point and somebody swapped a coaster brake rear on and left the shifter.

The pedals are older than the frame even.. I'm in the market for a pair like that and I'll send you a PM about those.


----------

